# 'Fix' to passenger side mirror tilt in reverse...



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

My wife hates it and had the tilt down feature disabled on her car. I love it and it works fine everytime... :thumbup: accept for when my wife uses the car and switches it off...  

I love it because in Germany I put a 20 inch scratch on the right side of my car (VW Corrado VR6) which has the same feature


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

my tilt-down works 100% of the time---well, almost. The only time that it doesn't work is after adjusting the passenger mirror and then flip the switch back to the driver side. For some reason, the just adjusted mirror loses its position completely. Then, I'll adjust it again, and flip the switch back to the driver side, the tilt-down works fine again.


----------



## rmongiovi (Feb 7, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Is there a TSB number quoted on your work order you could post here. It would help with the dealers who can't seem to find the TSB.


Wow, no. It was years ago and I don't have the paperwork handy. A quick search of www.alldata.com, however, gives me:

510500 NOV 00 Passenger Mirror - Moves When Reverse Is Selected

The first number is the TSB.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

Tanning machine said:


> I believe you can set the tilt by adjusting it when it's in the tilted-down position to the amount you want it tilted. When you shift into reverse on future occassions it goes only that far down.


Thanks, will have to try that. My SA said it couldn't be adjusted, but what do they know! :rofl:


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

Named Plaintiff said:


> What? You don't think I read other threads?


Ermmm... do I care? If you prefer I'll go to your frivolous lawsuit thread and make fun of you there, but I thought the others were doing fine without my help.


----------



## JoeCinVa (Apr 26, 2002)

As I recall, the TSB doesn't deal with whether the mirror sometimes activates or sometimes doesn't. What it deals with is whether the mirror returns to its starting point each time. If you use this feature a number of times, the mirror "drifts" from its memorized normal use position and you eventually have to readjust the mirror or hit one of the memory buttons on the seat (if it was programmed) to get it back where you want it.

Here's how you can duplicate the problem easily. 
1) Set your pass mirror to where you want it.
2) Cycle in and out of reverse about 10 consecutive times (allowing the pass mirror to do its thing during each cycle).
3) After the last cycle, you will notice that the pass mirror position is no longer where it is in step 1.


----------

